# Cutting down antenna tube???



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

I have been thinking about cutting down my anntenna tube to about 3 inches and then just wrapping the antenna wire around it towards the top. That way it would be out of the way,....but my question is would I lose radio range or.......any disadvantages?

Thanks,

-Dustin


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Yes, you will drastically lose range and increase glitching. Don't leave it less than 10 inches long.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

actually it depends on your radio... i doesnt automatically cause glithching...

if your radio is am .. i would keep it at least 12 inches long.. if you have fm or pcm, you can easily get away with what you want to do... my radio is fm... my antena tube is 3 inches long.. and the wires is wrapped all around it.. our track is quite large, and i do not glitch.. as long as you do not change the length of the antenna wire, u will be fine


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

agree with burbs....I dont even use a tube...I use a little BUDS lexxan piece that it wraps around...I dont like to cut holes in the body or anything...I have not had any problems what so ever with it..

IN fact almost everyone at the tracks I race at use the same thing...We have a few big name guys that run locally and theirs are like that as well..


----------



## speedfreak_on_the_oval (Dec 6, 2001)

In my observation racing, Id say that AM, its up, FM/PCM, its short and under the body. I say in my observation, because I always have radio problems 
Dave
PS: Somthing Ive also seen is a full length tube, that was heated and bent into a triangle. They then wrap the antenna around it, and position the triangle over the steering servo or somewhere away from power leads.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

XXX-SCapece said:


> Yes, you will drastically lose range and increase glitching. Don't leave it less than 10 inches long.


mine is cut down to about 4 inches and stays under the body. I coil it all up top and srink wrap over it. I run a futaba 3pjs and a novak xxl reciever. turn 3 @ my tack is about 30 yards away. I have know problems at all.


----------



## bst (Jun 20, 2002)

I also use a futaba 3PJ and a full length tube I keep under the body and strap down to the rear shock tower.


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

i do that on all my cars, i have never noticed a problem or difference in range.


----------

